

Free Software Development Tools From Microsoft - jmorin007
http://www.realsoftwaredevelopment.com/2008/02/software-deve-1.html

======
zandorg
I entered the Imagine Cup (referenced here) in 2003 at University. I ranked in
the top 100 nationwide for the first round after answering a 30-minute quiz,
and won non-OEM Office/Visual Studio.NET software (which I sold on Ebay) and a
cool "Microsoft Genius" T-shirt which I occasionally wear. Microsoft go with
Fruit of the Loom for their shirts.

I didn't bother with the 2nd round though - the effort curve dwindled after
the success of the 1st round.

------
misterbwong
This is a great move business move by MSFT-it should have been done long ago.

